# Super quiet wet/dry vac for your shop!



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great review-I'll be looking into this one when my Ridgid dies….


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

> Thanks for the great review-I ll be looking into this one when my Ridgid dies….
> 
> - jayseedub


Good luck, my Rigid just won't die. 
I may have to buy this and find someone to off load the Rigid too at some point.


----------

